# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Концерт Мадонны в Киеве (Madonna). 04 августа 2012 года

## Don't hurt

Где будут продавать билеты в Одессе?
http://teatralnaya-kassa-il.prom.ua/p4572419-bilety-kontsert-mega.html[/URL]

----------


## herurg

На Садовой 3. Билеты уже продают, с 30 марта. Можете связатсья с оператором 787-99-36

----------


## Juliet_mk

если не затруднит, напишите пож-ста категории и стоимость.
правда ли, что фан-зона за 1300 грн?

----------


## herurg

Концерт Мадонны в Киеве.
4 августа 2012, суббота, 19:00

*Место проведения:* НСК Олимпийский

Схема:


*Стоимость билетов:* от 550 до 1800 грн.

*Vip Билеты* (10 рядов партера перед сценой): от 10 000 до 13 000 грн.

*Раскладка по местам:*

	Фанзона 3:	650 грн.
	Фанзона 2:	1100 грн.
	Фанзона 1:	1800 грн.

        Сектор 50:	550 грн.
	Сектор 52:	550 грн.
	Сектор 42:	650 грн.
	Сектор 49:	700 грн.
	Сектор 50:	700 грн.
	Сектор 36:	800 грн.
	Сектор 41:	850 грн.
	Сектор 36:	1000 грн.
	Сектор 32:	1050 грн.
	Сектор 35:	1100 грн.
	Сектор 65:	1100 грн.
	Сектор 28:	1250 грн.
	Сектор 31:	1250 грн.
	Сектор 69:	1250 грн.
	Сектор 27:	1400 грн.
	Сектор 73:	1400 грн.
	Сектор 77:	1650 грн.

	Партер 9-10 ряд:	10000 грн.
	Партер 6-8 ряд:	11000 грн.
	Партер 3-5 ряд:	12000 грн.
	Партер 1-2 ряд:	13000 грн.

*К цене билетов прибавляется сервисный сбор 5%*

Продажа в Украине: kassir.com

*Преобрести билеты в Одессе можно только:*

Тел: 048 787-99-36
На сайте (*доставка: Одесса, Ильичёвск, Южный, Украина, СНГ*): today.od.ua
По адрессу: ул. Садовая 3, оф. 9

----------


## herurg

*Организация автобусных перевозок* на концерт Мадонны: — (048) 706-10-22

----------


## Juliet_mk

Спасибо за информацию. Уже есть четверо желающих, машинка из Одессы в Киев укомплектована! Осталось только билеты приобрести

----------


## Алексей Чебан

Продаётся один билет на концерт Madonna в Киеве.Купил для себя-не получается приехать.Цена договорная    063 381 59 73    066 392 24 12

----------


## filhote_de_urso

d_night , а когда приезжаем и уезжаем?
можно ли со своими билетами? мы уже взяли

----------


## d_night

> d_night , а когда приезжаем и уезжаем?
> можно ли со своими билетами? мы уже взяли


 Отправление из Одессы: 04 августа, 09:00, Ж/д Вокзал, Итальянский б-р. 6 
Прибытие в Киев: 04 августа, 17:00, Киев, НСК Олимпийский
Отправление из Киева: сразу после окончания концерта, 40 минут на сборы. 

Со своими билетами можно

----------


## Don't hurt

А билеты надо заранее на автобус купить?

----------


## d_night

> А билеты надо заранее на автобус купить?


 Приобретая заранее вы гарантируете себе место в автобусе

----------


## VIWENKA

> *Организация автобусных перевозок* на концерт Мадонны: — (048) 706-10-22


 Что-то телефон ваш не отвечает  - по чем билеты? места еще есть?

----------


## d_night

Проезд 250 грн. звоните (048) 770 54 01

----------


## jnv

> Проезд 250 грн. звоните (048) 770 54 01


 в одну или обе стороны

----------


## d_night

> в одну или обе стороны


 250 грн. Одесса - Киев, НСК Олимпийский - Одесса

----------


## jnv

Что одеть на концерт Мадонны??? )))

----------


## Олька82

> Что одеть на концерт Мадонны??? )))


 что-нибудь эдакое - чтоб Мадонна оценила!)

----------


## jnv

да-да, я про это и думаю)))

----------


## speckle

> Концерт Мадонны в Киеве.
> 4 августа 2012, суббота, 19:00
> 
> *Место проведения:* НСК Олимпийский
> 
> Схема:
> 
> 
> *Стоимость билетов:* от 550 до 1800 грн.
> ...


 Что из этого доступно на сегодня??? Надо 2 билета

----------


## LKL

в 49 секторе еще есть билеты?

----------


## Счастливица

Есть 2 билета именно в 49 секторе, хорошие места. Брали друзьям, но у них не получается. Цена договорная, пишите в личку

----------


## herurg

Доступны почти все ценовые категории. Звоните либо пишите в личку)

----------


## Yuki

вопрос непосредственно к продающим билеты, интересуюсь спросить, какие гарантии при покупке билетов, что билеты "действительные"? не поймите неправильно, просто билеты достаточно дорогие, поэтому-то хотелось бы быть спокойным)

----------


## Don't hurt

вот так выглядят билеты, только там еще шрих-код , на фото замазан, сзади еще типо печать с номером, думаю, что в кассире точно подделок не будет

----------


## ProfessorX

> вот так выглядят билеты, только там еще шрих-код , на фото замазан, сзади еще типо печать с номером, думаю, что в кассире точно подделок не будет


 это мои билеты ))))

и, кстати, все в курсе, что на разогреве - Sebastian Ingrosso?

----------


## Don't hurt

> это мои билеты ))))
> 
> и, кстати, все в курсе, что на разогреве - Sebastian Ingrosso?


  И долго он будет на разогреве? Интересно, Мадонна устроит такое же шоу как и в Стамбуле?))) хе хе))

----------


## ProfessorX

> И долго он будет на разогреве? Интересно, Мадонна устроит такое же шоу как и в Стамбуле?))) хе хе))


 не знаю, как долго будет сам Ингроссо и во сколько он начнет свой сет, но что касается Мадонны, то на сцену она выходит в начале одиннадцатого (около 22:15 было практически на всех предыдущих концертах). Длительность выступления почти 2 часа. соответственно окончание в начале первого ночи.

----------


## Don't hurt

> не знаю, как долго будет сам Ингроссо и во сколько он начнет свой сет, но что касается Мадонны, то на сцену она выходит в начале одиннадцатого (около 22:15 было практически на всех предыдущих концертах). Длительность выступления почти 2 часа. соответственно окончание в начале первого ночи.


 ого, это с 7 часов вечера там стоять? 5 часов на ногах, мда может лучше сразу к 10 приехать, шото Мадонна загоняет , 3 часа ее ждать

----------


## ProfessorX

> ого, это с 7 часов вечера там стоять? 5 часов на ногах, мда может лучше сразу к 10 приехать, шото Мадонна загоняет , 3 часа ее ждать


 да, согласен. но думаю, это того стОит  :smileflag:  просто лучше знать заранее.

----------


## Счастливица

49 сектор первый ярус - отличные места 2 билета.
ПРОДАНЫ

----------


## Don't hurt

Там будет что-то видно в 49 ярусе? Я  решила выбрать фан зону, т.к. посмотрела, что стадион ну уж слишком большой

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Там будет что-то видно в 49 ярусе? Я  решила выбрать фан зону, т.к. посмотрела, что стадион ну уж слишком большой


  Бинокль нужно брать  :smileflag:   Хотя... у меня тоже фан-зона.   Мне как-то это прикольней показалось.

----------


## Счастливица

> Бинокль нужно брать   Хотя... у меня тоже фан-зона.   Мне как-то это прикольней показалось.


 Мы на матче футбольном были в июне, я прикидывала вариант концерта, видно вполне нормально, лучше чем с дальних боковых секторов. 49 раскупили еще весной. Фан зона значительно дороже и не факт, что удачно стоять придется. Давление задних чувствуется даже при очень вышколенных секьюрити. Хотя... на любителя.

----------


## _Valeriy_

Ищу компанию что бы поехать на авто на Мадонну, может кто-то хочет на моем авто (с кондёром) или меня к себе в авто возьмет? пишите в личку

----------


## herurg

билеты, кассировские (Киевского кассира), если придете к нам то при вас и распечатываются

----------


## Syzyki

скажи, пожалуйста, нужна еще компания? )) нас 3 человека

----------


## Petr

Ищем кто возьмет из Киева в Одессу. Нас - 3 человека, все с правами кат.Б [Но наша машина - в Одессе (возвращаемся после дальней поездки)]

----------


## Алена 2010

Продам 1 билет в 36 секторе-у одного нашего компаньона не получается приехать.Брали по 1050 (цена указана на билете),могу немного уступить.

----------


## SFU

куплю 2 билета в сектор. варианты в личку

----------


## ProfessorX

он-лайн трансляция концерта из зала "Олимпия", Париж (это выступление будет с другой сценой и сет-листом). начало через 15 мин.

http://www.youtube.com/madonnaclubshowparis

----------


## LeaLea

Подскажите пожалуйста, а существуют ли во обще какие то пригласительные, мне предлога ют купить пригласительный с ID  номером за 1000 грн в первую зону или это просто развод?

----------


## SFU

Всегда существуют пригласительные. Другой вопрос, настоящий ли он?!

----------


## Алена 2010

Купите лучше у меня билет (лишний).Отдам даже за 800 в 36 секторе-посередине.покупала через КАССИР.Ру за 1050.)

----------


## Helga_

> Намечается два билета в фанзону-2, но пойти не сможем. Если кто-то еще ищет, пишите в личку.


 Что значит намечается))) Какая цена, можно в личку.

----------


## Helga_

Подскажите пожалуйста, как определить подлинность билета. Купила 3 билета в ряды в кассир.сом и надо еще 2 в фан зону, смотрю на сландо они какие-то другие.

----------


## ProfessorX

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как определить подлинность билета. Купила 3 билета в ряды в кассир.сом и надо еще 2 в фан зону, смотрю на сландо они какие-то другие.


 ну я тоже на кассире брал. здесь пишут, у кого еще можно официально купить. возьмите в фан-зону на том же кассире.

просто билеты выглядеть могут по-разному - в зависимости, где покупать. на кассире - на билете логотипы кассира соответственно.

----------


## Gate_Gate

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как определить подлинность билета. Купила 3 билета в ряды в кассир.сом и надо еще 2 в фан зону, смотрю на сландо они какие-то другие.


 У меня в 2ую фан-зону, абсолютно другие...

----------


## El Comandante

Продайте два билета в сектора! Бюджет -  до 700 грн за билет.

----------


## Ягожка

Народ, а что лучше нацепить на себя в фан зону №1? Ну так, чтобы не затоптали?))) Там же тьма народу! Джинсы-кроссовки мне посоветовали... Нужен совет для тех, кто в первый раз в первый класс)))

----------


## d_night

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как определить подлинность билета. Купила 3 билета в ряды в кассир.сом и надо еще 2 в фан зону, смотрю на сландо они какие-то другие.


 Я бы на Вашем месте таким вот образом свои билеты не выкладывал  на всеобщее обозрение ... Ваши шансы попасть на сие мероприятие после этого  действия 50 на 50 !!!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Народ, а что лучше нацепить на себя в фан зону №1? Ну так, чтобы не затоптали?))) Там же тьма народу! Джинсы-кроссовки мне посоветовали... Нужен совет для тех, кто в первый раз в первый класс)))


  То, в чем Вам удобно будет простоять и просидеть на земле (если можно будет) 5-6 часов  :smileflag:  Да, кроссовки/джинсы - идеальный вариант.

----------


## Yuki

ребята, кто едет на своем авто? возьмите двоих в попутчики, а? условия оговорим

----------


## ProfessorX

ну все. Мадонна уже в Киеве!

----------


## Helga_

> Я бы на Вашем месте таким вот образом свои билеты не выкладывал  на всеобщее обозрение ... Ваши шансы попасть на сие мероприятие после этого  действия 50 на 50 !!!


 А это я не свои билеты выложила, а те которые на сландо нашла))) Я их не купила))

----------


## Don't hurt

> куплю два билета! предлагайте!


 На кассире и, думаю, что у других посредников еще куча билетов, вон на кассире на сайте только в 3 фан зону доступно 1900 билетов

----------


## mermelada

Пропадает 1 билет на трибуну! В кассе купила за 650 грн, продам за 600. Пишите в личку.
ПРОДАН.

----------


## d_night

4 августа в Киеве состоится долгожданный концерт Мадонны. Свое грандиозное шоу легендарная певица представит на стадионе «Олимпийский». В качестве специального гостя на концерте выступит легендарный Себастьян Ингроссо – диджей и продюсер, основатель проекта Swedish House Mafia. Себастьян приедет только в Киев, поэтому, для украинских фанов это настоящий эксклюзив!Режим работы метро: 1. Администрация города планирует ограничить доступ к станции метро «Дворец спорта», которая возможно будет перекрыта для входа и выхода людей, для обеспечения общественной безопасности. 2. Время работы метро останется прежним – с 06:00 – 00:30 Время запуска зрителей на концерт: 1. 04.08.12 двери НСК «Олимпийский» будут открыты с 17:00(!) для запуска зрителей. Просим приходить заранее, во избежание очередей (!) Запуск зрителей в фан-зоны: 1. Все обладатели билета в Фан-1, Фан-2, Фан-3 смогут пройти в Фан-1,Фан-2, Фан-3 ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО c Северного входа НСК «Олимпийский», со стороны м. Дворец Спорта (со стороны ул. Саксаганского, ул., ул. Эспланадной) Запуск людей с ограниченными возможностями: 1. Вход для людей с ограниченными возможностями будет осуществляется ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО c Северного входа , со стороны м. Дворец Спорта (со стороны ул. Саксаганского, ул. Эспланадной) Запуск зрителей в сектора и в VIP-ложи 1. Обладатели билетов в сектора и в VIP – ложи смогут пройти ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО с «Западного входа» НСК «Олимпийский», со стороны Троицкой площади и м. Олимпийская. 2. Вход в VIP-сектора будет расположен с обеих сторон гостиницы Sheraton Обмен ваучеров 3. Обмен ваучеров будет работать в день концерта в кассах НСК «Олимпийский» возле м. Олимпийская 4. Кассы Дворца Спорта не будут работать, так как закрыты на реконструкцию (!) Общие правила: 1. Фото, видео и аудио съемка на концерте строго запрещена! 2. Все зрители с фото и видео оборудованием не будут допущены к концертной площадке! 3. КУРЕНИЕ НА ТЕРРИТОРИИ НСК «ОЛИМПИЙСКИЙ» ЗАПРЕЩЕНО! В ЦЕЛЯХ ПОЖАРНОЙ БЕЗОПАСНОСТИ НАРУШИТЕЛИ БУДУТ ВЫВЕДЕНЫ ИЗ ПЛОЩАДКИ!

----------


## Деловая колбаса

так, а онлайн можно где-то смотреть это событие? а то очень хотели поехать, но не сложилось, а ощущение досадное такое, что хоть так хочется увидеть :smileflag:

----------


## Крокозяблик

1500грн 33 сектор -есть два лишних

----------


## Don't hurt

> так, а онлайн можно где-то смотреть это событие? а то очень хотели поехать, но не сложилось, а ощущение досадное такое, что хоть так хочется увидеть


 ага, Мадонна специально такое шоу делает, билеты по бешеным ценам, чтоб все, кто хочет, дома на диване онлайн посмотрели. Вроде как не благотворительный концерт на майдане))

----------


## Деловая колбаса

> ага, Мадонна специально такое шоу делает, билеты по бешеным ценам, чтоб все, кто хочет, дома на диване онлайн посмотрели. Вроде как не благотворительный концерт на майдане))


 а чего бы и нет?))) если бы у меня все-таки получилось попасть на концерт, я бы в жизни не променяла его на удобный просмотр на диване)))

----------


## Don't hurt

> а чего бы и нет?))) если бы у меня все-таки получилось попасть на концерт, я бы в жизни не променяла его на удобный просмотр на диване)))


 Ну а какой смысл Мадонне транслировать весь свой концерт онлайн? Почему тогда новые фильмы сразу не показывают по телеку, ведь в кино экран больше и звук лучше? Кто действительно захочет на концерт, тот не пожалеет хотя бы 650 грн. на билет и будет там.

----------


## Деловая колбаса

> Ну а какой смысл Мадонне транслировать весь свой концерт онлайн? Почему тогда новые фильмы сразу не показывают по телеку, ведь в кино экран больше и звук лучше? Кто действительно захочет на концерт, тот не пожалеет хотя бы 650 грн. на билет и будет там.


 ой, вы такой категоричный, в моем случае дело не в деньгах, но, блин, я ж мучиться завтра буду...)

----------


## ProfessorX

> ой, вы такой категоричный, в моем случае дело не в деньгах, но, блин, я ж мучиться завтра буду...)


 так вы не мучайтесь, а скачайте в приемлемом качестве готовый концерт. она их уже 26 дала - можно как найти сборки фанатов, так и на youtube все посмотреть с разных ракурсов.

----------


## Деловая колбаса

> так вы не мучайтесь, а скачайте в приемлемом качестве готовый концерт. она их уже 26 дала - можно как найти сборки фанатов, так и на youtube все посмотреть с разных ракурсов.


 Интересно посмотреть именно завтрашний.

----------


## Don't hurt

> Интересно посмотреть именно завтрашний.


 ну так не поздно же еще билеты купить, в крайнем случае на ютубе завтра-послезавтра будет куча видео на телефон

----------


## Биссектриса

Кто, что слышал насчёт фотоаппаратов? То, что нельзя это понятно, но насколько будет тщательный досмотр? И что будет, если в сумочке таки окажется фотоаппарат -мыльница?

----------


## Don't hurt

> Кто, что слышал насчёт фотоаппаратов? То, что нельзя это понятно, но насколько будет тщательный досмотр? И что будет, если в сумочке таки окажется фотоаппарат -мыльница?


 я тоже собираюсь мыльницу взять, думаю, что можно

----------


## Деловая колбаса

> Кто, что слышал насчёт фотоаппаратов? То, что нельзя это понятно, но насколько будет тщательный досмотр? И что будет, если в сумочке таки окажется фотоаппарат -мыльница?


 да, и это тоже интересно, у меня сестра поехала, о том, что нельзя фотик - я уже тут на форуме прочитала и ей вдогонку позвонила и сказала, но не думаю, что это так прямо контролировать смогут - не отберут же телефоны например у людей

----------


## Биссектриса

Ну,да. Сейчас почти у всех мобильные с нормальными камерами.
 А как в Москве было,никто не знает. Всё таки Мадонна, любые фокусы могут быть. Куда потом этот фотоаппарат засовывать, если с ним не пустят...

----------


## mermelada

Ребята, была на РХЧП на Олимпийском, так сумки смотрят, спрашивают, есть ли фотик. НО если мыльница небольшая-не заметят. На трибунах видела людей с полупроф.камерами, не знаю, куда они их прятали на входе...

----------


## ProfessorX

я вот тоже не сомневался в том, что цифровик можно!!! и речь по поводу запрета на съемку шла, подразумевая профессиональную технику.
ОДНАКО, некоторые пишут, что 25 июля на концерте РХЧП очень тщательно смотрели перед входом и заставляли оставлять даже цифровики в камерах хранения 
благо, сейчас на телефонах нормальные камеры. я фотик не беру.

----------


## Биссектриса

А там есть камеры хранения? Если так, то можно рискнуть взять. У меня фотик простенький, маленький.

----------


## ProfessorX

> А там есть камеры хранения? Если так, то можно рискнуть взять. У меня фотик простенький, маленький.


 да, есть. но вот о надежность трудно сказать. всмысле, может и не стоит опасаться оставлять.

----------


## Крокозяблик

21:30...Рубит dj Kirill Doomski...толку мало...Мадонна пока что видимо спит

----------


## Terra_cotta

ВОт я вернулась с концерта и решила почитать новости. А в интернете "Мадонна задержала концерт на 3,5 часа". Что за чушь! Мадонна своим шоу спасла этот концерт! Отбарабанила ровно 2 часа, вышла, правда, не как анонсировалось в 22 часа, а в 22:15. И это было самое высококлассное, самое профессиональное и самое качественное шоу во всех отношениях, какое я когда-либо видела. 
И на месте Мадонны я бы  предъявила претензии организаторам, потому что звезде достался совершенно неразогретый, измотанный долгим ожиданием, достаточно вяло реагирующий зал.

 К 10 часам вечера на стадионе царила не веселуха, всеобщий драйв  и адреналин, как должно было бы быть, а повальная скука и уныние, усталость от долгого ожидания в тишине.  Кое-где сами себя развлекали компании людей. Тем, кто сидел в секторах, было еще  хуже, чем фанзоне (в фанзоне можно было сесть по-разному, ноги вытянуть и даже лечь на искусственную траву)  - неудобные жесткие кресла, ноги не сильно вытянешь, танцевать не под что (музыки просто нет). Тем, кто сидел слева от сцены еще больше "повезло", их жарило заходящее солнце.  Можно было только фланировать туда-сюда по ступенькам и галерее и напиваться "Оболонью", потому что другого пива на "Олимпийском" просто нет  И, честно говоря, многим уже и Мадонны-то не хотелось   Раскачались все только к середине ее шоу, потому что невозможно было не раскачаться. 

ВОт этот dj Kirill Doomski, с миксами из дискотеки плохого ночного клуба, кто это? Как он там оказался? У него просто другой халтурки на субботний вечер не подвернулось?  

  Где заявленный  Себастьян Ингроссо?   Doomski вышел на сцену в 9 вечера ! Два часа спустя после аннонсированного начала. И играл ровно 40 минут. Зал завести так и не сумел, потому что... ну никакой он.  Народ дергался исключительно потому, что с 5 часов просто так сидеть, практически в тишине, ну просто очень сложно. Но Dj свою задачу не то, что не выполнил - даже не пытался это сделать. Просто встал за пульт и отбарабанил десяток мелодий.  Зал как был мертвым, так им и остался.  До его "выступления" и после этого   (около часа еще) сцена была пустая! Никого, ничего. Даже фоновой музыки временами не было.  Народ, который начали запускать в 5 часов, просто тынялся туда -сюда. 

Я, например, выспаться успела прямо на искусственном газоне  :smileflag:  Вообще, блин, не понимаю, как можно было не организовать хоть какой-нибудь разогрев, даже детский хор из ближайшей музыкальной школы  был бы гораздо лучше, чем вообще ничего. 

К Мадонне - никаких претензий  :smileflag:  Она отработала каждую копейку, заплаченную за билет, и оставила феерическое впечатление. Но, наверное, очень удивилась, что украинская публика встречает ее так тихо, вяло и без энтузиазама. 

Кроме того, в 17:10 примерно, она выходила на сцену с коллективом на репетицию, минут на 10,  и даже пообщалась с теми, кто стоял уже в фанзоне.  К сожалению "зацепить" этот момент удалось только тем немногочисленным зрителям, кто к этому времени там находился. То есть я о том, что Мадонна-то была к концерту готова. Она была на "Олимпийском" и вышла почти ровно в назначенное время. А вот все остальное происходившее ... это, конечно, редкий шлак. И теперь, если Мадонна будет удивляться, что в Киеве ее принимали поначалу несколько прохдадно и неактивно, то это не к украинской публике претензии. В зале не было того нужного "градуса", который предшествует кульминации таких концертов - появлению Звезды. Его не было, и не было никакой возможности его обеспечить самостоятельно. Даже редкие активные группки "перегорали" за час-полтора, пьяные трезвели, взрослые спали. 

Еще.. перед входом внутрь чаши стадиона было организовано какое-то... типа шоу. 5 или 6 танцовщиц и что-то вещающий в микрофон парень. Возле них не останавливался никто, потому что это было реально очень скучно, а некоторым просто незаметно. Впрочем, и эта развлекуха кончилась раньше 7 часов вечера. 

Повезло только продавцам сувениров - футболки уходили душевно, по 300 грн за штуку. Брелки, магниты на холодильник - по 100 грн. Буклеты не спросила. Мне показалось, что 100 грн за магнит размером 5х7 см с плохой фотографией - как-то занадто, поэтому не купила. Еще была стайка девочек, которые рисовали желающим боди-арт. Правда, до того момента, пока концерт расчехлился, у многих эта радость уже потекла.

----------


## Terra_cotta

Отдельно и особо "повезло" тем, кто купил билеты в фанзону 2. И реально повезло тем, кто (как я  :smileflag:  ) купил билеты в фанзону 3. Это, конечно, тоже "порадовало" зрителей. Потому что фанзон было-то всего две. Одна та самая, отгороженная фан1, где был подиум и куда выходила Мадонна, куда не пускали без билетов именно в ту зону. И все остальное пространство поля стадиона. То есть при весьма существенной разнице в цене, зоны эти не то, что не были разделены, они сразу, изначально, были общей площадью. Потому что на всех, у кого были билеты в фанзону 3 на входе цепляли браслет с надписью "фанзона 2"  :smileflag:   Я, наивная, сначала обрадовалась, что мальчик на входе ошибся с моим браслетом.  А потом выяснила, что, нет, не ошибся, у всех так же.   А разница в цене была ощутима. Это тоже не способствовало хорошему настроению зрителей.  Но это тоже не претензии к Мадонне 

И* special thanks*, да не сочтут это за рекламу,* d_night*  (вот клянусь, просто вылетело из головы, как Вас зовут  :smileflag:  Простите, ради бога) и водителю Богдану за организацию поездки. Чистота, красота, скорость, ни одного кривого слова, белоснежные подголовники кресел, кондиционер, дорогу на стадион показали, милыми беседами во время остановок развлекли. Ни одного косяка вообще. И домой долетели, как на крыльях  :smileflag:

----------


## Крокозяблик

Тоже отпишусь...концерт просто шикарный...ждали действительно очень долго и очень нудно. По моим часам вышла она в 22:30. Но не в этом суть. Не понимаю почему разогрев зала был таким никаким...думский вообще никак не зажег... Сама Мадонна выше всех похвал. Была на Гаге - думала что это самое шикарное шоу...сейчас явно понимаю что Гага покуривает нервно...

----------


## Terra_cotta

> . По моим часам вышла она в 22:30. Но не в этом суть. Не понимаю почему разогрев зала был таким никаким..


  Сойдемся на том, что это было в 22:20  :smileflag:  Но это действительно не так важно, как то, что разогрева не было вообще. Был бы - никто бы и не заметил этих минут и даже часов ожидания.  Народ реально хотел колбаситься, но даже возможности такой не было, потому что бОльшую часть времени не было даже просто фоновой музыки. 
Мне как-то даже обидно и неприятно, что Мадонна теперь будет считать украинскую публику квёлой, вялой и ее нелюбящей  Хотя на качестве шоу это не сказалось ни коим образом.

----------


## d_night

> ... И* special thanks*, да не сочтут это за рекламу,* d_night*  (вот клянусь, просто вылетело из головы, как Вас зовут  Простите, ради бога) и водителю Богдану за организацию поездки. Чистота, красота, скорость, ни одного кривого слова, белоснежные подголовники кресел, кондиционер, дорогу на стадион показали, милыми беседами во время остановок развлекли. Ни одного косяка вообще. И домой долетели, как на крыльях


 Спасибо за столь ценные для нас отзывы! Мы стараемся.  
(Имя, Дмитрий.)

----------


## ProfessorX

> Сообщение от Terra_cotta
> 
> 
> 
> И* special thanks*, да не сочтут это за рекламу,* d_night*  (вот клянусь, просто вылетело из головы, как Вас зовут  Простите, ради бога) и водителю Богдану за организацию поездки. Чистота, красота, скорость, ни одного кривого слова, белоснежные подголовники кресел, кондиционер, дорогу на стадион показали, милыми беседами во время остановок развлекли. Ни одного косяка вообще. И домой долетели, как на крыльях 
> 
> 
>  Спасибо за столь ценные для нас отзывы! Мы стараемся.  
> (Имя, Дмитрий.)


 
да, спасибо за организованный комфортный проезд!

----------


## Don't hurt

О, смотрю, что весь форум ехал на концерт в одном автобусе)))
По поводу концерта, то я в шоке, не ожидала такого, ну уж слишком антирелигиозного ( не сказать сатанинского)  что ли действа   вначале, да и почти весь концерт был пронизан символикой. Все популярные песни звучали в совсем другом образе. На счет вялой публики, то не в разогреве и усталости даже дело, я была настроена  реально оторваться и танцевать, но в течение всего шоу мы с братом стояли почти как вкопанные и не могли оторвать глаз от происходящего, как по мне это  шоу  не уровня  " выпить пивка и поколбаситься", после выхода с концерта осталось много вопросов, как после просмотра арт-хаусного фильма, вот даже толком и поспать не могу.

----------


## Крокозяблик

Тоже согласна что люди стояли просто охеревшие и действительно создавалось впечатление что фанзона вообще не шевелится - уж сильно зрелищно для нашей неподготовленной публики

----------


## Terra_cotta

> По поводу концерта, то я в шоке, не ожидала такого, ну уж слишком антирелигиозного ( не сказать сатанинского)  что ли действа   вначале, да и почти весь концерт был пронизан символикой. Все популярные песни звучали в совсем другом образе.


 Ну это же Мадонна. Она всегда такая  :smileflag: 

Я лично первые минут 20 просто челюсть по всей фанзоне подбирала, т.к. вообще офигела от начала процесса (особенно когда все это вдребезги разлетелось), а потом от того, что до меня доперло, что это все - спецеффекты и на сцене изначально был только черный задник 

И вообще, абсолютно полностю эмоции от концерта выражаются теми двумя русскими народными словами, которые сказала сама Мадонна. И, которые, к сожалению, здесь повторить нельзя.

----------


## ProfessorX

мои впечатления.

начало завораживающее. вот до выхода ее на сцену как попадаешь на сектантский обряд какой-то (и я считаю, что здесь не то, чтобы антирелигиозно, а провокационно, это ж Мадонна - с калашом на исповеди)))). и даже страшновато становится.
а потом такое динамичное мочилово. и не понятно, куда смотреть - то ли на сцену и полностью постановку, то ли на экраны - там крупные планы, кричащие "задники" (очень круто сделаны), свет, звук, танцы, часть действа на языке происходит - и сразу от этого всего отвисает челюсть. очень все быстро! потом уже подстраиваешься - куда и когда смотреть.

правый вип-партер - отдельное "спасибо" - у нас открывался прекрасный вид на "язык" сцены - пока они не повставали со своих $1,5-тыс.-мест. если хотелось постоять - взяли бы в фан-зону билеты... эх... просто видел уже несколько видюшек отснятых с противоположного сектора - там партер все сидели.

в общем, это очень качественное шоу, кропотливая работа сотен людей. такой продукт на Украине, наверное, мы увидим теперь нескоро (когда у нее там следующий тур? )))

интересно, почему не приехал Sebastian Ingrosso.

по поводу времени выхода Мадонны на сцену. да... в принципе, я знал, что это будет начало одиннадцатого. думал просто, что вот выйдет она на сцену - и все - дальше пролетит все быстро - и финиш. так оно и было. 1ч50мин как 2 минуты.
супер!

----------


## Don't hurt

ха, вначале от внезапного грома с молнией так испугалась, что аж сумку уронила)) Спасибо организаторам за 3 фан зону, наверное  в 2  не купили столько билетов, сколько планировали и решили обьединить, чтоб не было столько пустого места посередине, жаль тех, кто купил билеты за 1300 грн., реально людей кинули, было бы обидно в 2 раза переплатить. А с ди джеем лучше бы вообще не позорились, откуда они его откопали, лучше бы просто крутили ее клипы

----------


## ProfessorX

> ха, вначале от внезапного грома с молнией так испугалась, что аж сумку уронила)) Спасибо организаторам за 3 фан зону, наверное  в 2  не купили столько билетов, сколько планировали и решили обьединить, чтоб не было столько пустого места посередине, жаль тех, кто купил билеты за 1300 грн., реально людей кинули, было бы обидно в 2 раза переплатить. А с ди джеем лучше бы вообще не позорились, откуда они его откопали, лучше бы просто крутили ее клипы


 ну вот по поводу фан-зон. я тоже сидел, смотрел и никак не мог "доехать" - где вторая (если их всего должно быть три). потом подумал, что просто не замечаю разделения между второй и третьей, потому что между первой и второй нашел визуально.
а оказывается "вот оно че". ну это "как у нас". в принципе на концертах у нее обычно везде Golden Circle (фан-зона 1, вокруг языка) и General admission (все остальное пространство, еще называют танц-партер).
еще хорошо, что не продавали сектора, загороженные от сцены аппаратурой (видео- и световой в центре поля), а также сектора за плоскостью сцены. а то был я как-то на одном концерте, когда организаторы настолько халатно отнеслись к этому вопросу, что продавали по $100 билеты на места, находящиеся просто ЗА сценой и даже ЗА экранами, на которые проецировалось шоу (правда, это были не диодные мониторы, а прозрачные поверхности, т.е. им оттуда было видно зеркальное отображение).

----------


## Don't hurt

Мне кажется, что в организации и менеджеры Мадонны тоже участвовали, а то продавали бы билеты во все секторы, в фанзонах даже явно работал кондишн, жары сильной в толпе не было

----------


## Terra_cotta

Кстати, еще об "организации". Минералка в фансекторе закончилась к 8 вечера  С этого времени можно было купить или только пиво, или только пепси. И такое впечатление, что о пепси-лайт они вообще не знают  Мне, например, напряжно было очень.

----------


## Рассвет

Не являясь поклонницей творчества Мадонны, я все-таки поддалась на уговоры мужа поехать в Киев на Олимпийский стадион на концерт посмотреть и послушать вживую «Аллу Пугачеву американской эстрады». Места согласно купленных билетов достались нам высоко и далеко от сцены, но морской бинокль Bushnell проблему плохой видимости снимает мгновенно. Единственное, что не взяли с собой фотик, но с наших мест фотографии были бы никакими. 
Концерт начался с задержкой в 3,5 часа - вместо анонсированного на 19:00 начала певица вышла на сцену только в 22:30. Это ж нужно проявить такое неуважение к поклонникам своего творчества!, после 22:00 народ на стадионе начал свистеть и кричать «Фу-у!!!». На разогреве был какой-то никакой киевский DJ Kirill Doomski. Народ скучал, танцевал, в фан-зоне люди лежали на принесенных с собой подстилках, сидели на полу, толклись в фойе в очередях за пивом, водой, поп-корном и всякой съедобной продающейся хренью. Мы даже прикемарили где-то на полчаса под неумолкающий грохот музыки и гул толпы. Рассчитаться за напитки и еду можно было исключительно «фан-картой», которую можно было приобрести у граждан с терминалами и сразу пополнить на н-ную сумму денежек, кратную 10. К 21:30 уже позаканчивалась и еда, и водичка, осталось только пиво…. Народ уже устал, долгое ожидание при такой жаре не способствует поднятию настроения. Стадион был полон где-то на 2/3.
И вот в 22:30 погас свет, грянула музыка и появилась Она – Мадонна! Народ взревел! Хочу сказать, что для своих 52 лет она выглядит реально шикарно, в прекрасной физической форме, отплясывала вместе с балетом наравне. Насколько пела вживую мне тяжело сказать, а вот провокаций было навалом: от танцев на кресте, «убийства» танцоров с реалистичным размазыванием крови и мозгов по экрану, топтания по церковной атрибутике, плясок на кладбище на могилах и  гробах. Первые полчаса были отвратительным зрелищем, но зрелище, тем не менее, было высочайшего уровня. Ощущения были непонятными: от возмущения и брезгливости до восторга и преклонения. Стадион бесновался. После первой провокационной части дальше концерт пошел своим чередом: красивое шоу, потрясающий балет, обалденная энергетика, и, как апофеоз всего – оголение Мадонной своей «зирковой дупы» в черных стрингах, лично у меня вызвавшее недоумение, но, судя по реакции зала – все были в восторге. Очень мне понравилась чувственная медленная композиция, пробравшая практически до слез – очень душевно! 
Такие роскошные спецэффекты, видеоряд на высочайшем техническом уровне, замечательный балет, очень харизматичная Мадонна, все вместе производило впечатление мощно ездящего по мозгам зрителей танка.
Без малого 2 часа пролетели незаметно. Мадонна исчезла так же неожиданно как и появилась, толпа еще некоторое время не расходилась, ждала песни на бис, но увы и ах! Чуда не произошло.
Искренне я посочувствовала тем зрителям, которые из-за колоссальной задержки концерта вынуждены были ночью ехать по домам в другие города, или кантоваться без гостиницы в Киеве до утра….
Шоу такого уровня я лично видела впервые, и могу сказать, что такого ни одна наша «звезда» не делает. Это было реально круто!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Концерт начался с задержкой в 3,5 часа - вместо анонсированного на 19:00 начала певица вышла на сцену только в 22:30. Это ж нужно проявить такое неуважение к поклонникам своего творчества!, после 22:00 народ на стадионе начал свистеть и кричать «Фу-у!!!».


 Это же смешно! Такое шоу нельзя проводить при дневном освещении. Выход самой Мадонны все время аннонсировался на 22 часа. Она как раз не проявила ни капли неуважения. Задержалась на полчаса, даже чуть меньше, но это обычная практика концертов - выход звезды всегда чуть позже.  А вот организаторы, не обеспечившие "культурной программы" до ее выхода, и указавшие время прихода на стадион с 5 вечера - да, проявили. И к нам, и к ней. Не обеспечив ей зал с нормальной температурой "накала страстей" в публике, а зрителям... ну я писала выше обо всем. 




> от танцев на кресте, «убийства» танцоров с реалистичным размазыванием крови и мозгов по экрану, топтания по церковной атрибутике, плясок на кладбище на могилах и гробах. Первые полчаса были отвратительным зрелищем


 Знаете, я прочла много отзывов об этом концерте. Такое впечатление, что те, кто так пишет (а такие отзывы присутствуют), вообще никогда не видели ничего, что делает Мадонна, а только слушали ее по радио. Это ее "конек", ее "коронка" уже не один десяток лет! В ее шоу и во многих клипах  ВСЕГДА присутствуют подобные элементы. Я просто удивляюсь, как можно было идти на этот концерт и не предполагать, что это всё там будет  :smileflag:  
*Рассвет*, последнее относится не столько к Вам лично, поскольку  Вы написали, что не являетесь поклонницей ее творчества, сколько вообще ко всем тем, кто пошел на концерт и  удивился крестам, убийствам, эротическим играм с дьяволом на сцене и прочему, типа, "богохульству".  Это - *нормально* для Мадонны. Это ее фишка. Как раздевание, как мат со сцены, как хватание за интимные места и прочее.  Ненормально, если бы этого там не было.

----------


## ProfessorX

> Концерт начался с задержкой в 3,5 часа - вместо анонсированного на 19:00 начала певица вышла на сцену только в 22:30. *Это ж нужно проявить такое неуважение к поклонникам своего творчества!*, после 22:00 народ на стадионе начал свистеть и кричать «Фу-у!!!». На разогреве был какой-то никакой киевский DJ Kirill Doomski. Народ скучал, танцевал, в фан-зоне люди лежали на принесенных с собой подстилках, сидели на полу,


 да, порядком задержалась, но она практически везде, где выступала - выходила на сцену в начале одиннадцатого. а вот организаторы могли бы заявить время начала не 19.00, а 20.00. пока разогрев, пока туда-сюда. не так казалось бы долго. а так последний час тянулся, действительно...

а вобще на стадионных концертах, похоже, всегда такой движ )))




> толклись в фойе в очередях за пивом, водой, поп-корном и всякой съедобной продающейся хренью. Мы даже прикемарили где-то на полчаса под неумолкающий грохот музыки и гул толпы. *Рассчитаться за напитки и еду можно было исключительно «фан-картой», которую можно было приобрести у граждан с терминалами и сразу пополнить на н-ную сумму денежек, кратную 10.* К 21:30 уже позаканчивалась и еда, и водичка, осталось только пиво…. Народ уже устал, долгое ожидание при такой жаре не способствует поднятию настроения. Стадион был полон где-то на 2/3.


 про карточки где-то тоже читал, но расчитывался наличкой - никаких фан-карт не требовали.




> И вот в 22:30 погас свет, грянула музыка и появилась Она – Мадонна! Народ взревел! Хочу сказать, что для своих 52 лет она выглядит реально шикарно, в прекрасной физической форме, отплясывала вместе с балетом наравне. Насколько пела вживую мне тяжело сказать, а вот провокаций было навалом: от танцев на кресте, «убийства» танцоров с реалистичным размазыванием крови и мозгов по экрану, топтания по церковной атрибутике, плясок на кладбище на могилах и  гробах. Первые полчаса были отвратительным зрелищем, но зрелище, тем не менее, было высочайшего уровня. Ощущения были непонятными: от возмущения и брезгливости до восторга и преклонения. Стадион бесновался. После первой провокационной части дальше концерт пошел своим чередом: красивое шоу, потрясающий балет, обалденная энергетика, и, как апофеоз всего – оголение Мадонной своей «зирковой дупы» в черных стрингах, лично у меня вызвавшее недоумение, но, судя по реакции зала – все были в восторге. *Очень мне понравилась чувственная медленная композиция, пробравшая практически до слез – очень душевно!* 
> Такие роскошные спецэффекты, видеоряд на высочайшем техническом уровне, замечательный балет, очень харизматичная Мадонна, все вместе производило впечатление мощно ездящего по мозгам зрителей танка.
> Без малого 2 часа пролетели незаметно. Мадонна исчезла так же неожиданно как и появилась, толпа еще некоторое время не расходилась, ждала песни на бис, но увы и ах! Чуда не произошло.
> Искренне я посочувствовала тем зрителям, которые из-за колоссальной задержки концерта вынуждены были ночью ехать по домам в другие города, или кантоваться без гостиницы в Киеве до утра….
> Шоу такого уровня я лично видела впервые, и могу сказать, что такого ни одна наша «звезда» не делает. Это было реально круто!


 это новое прочтение Like a virgin.

я думаю, многие согласятся, что эмоции от шоу перекрывают недочеты организации, ожидание, утомление... это того стоило!

----------


## Terra_cotta

> про карточки где-то тоже читал, но расчитывался наличкой - никаких фан-карт не требовали.


 В фанзоне можно было наличкой, а вот в галереях, где еда -только с этими карточками.

----------


## Ягожка

Привет  с 1 фан зоны!!! Мы приехали в 17-30, за полтора до начала концерта по данным билетика) Стояли в непосредственной близости от рукава сцены, возле ограждения, застали репетицию Мадонны, когда солнце ещё пекло да как! Не буду многословной, присоединюсь к Терра Котта - это было очень, очень круто и незабываемо!!! Мадонна оттарабанила концерт, когда уже публика нифига не хотела, когда все устали, например мы, от 5-ти часового ожидания её начала (диджея не считаю - ерунда). НО! Какие это были 5 часов - мы наобщались с людьми, со многими познакомились, с половиной из них поругались, отом помирились, потом опять поругались из-за хто-где стоял))) Эх, да что там говорить! А потом концерт Мадонны - на одном дыхании, как и не было усталости. Она почувствовалась, только когда погасла сцена, и тогда мы валялись на искусственном газоне, т.к. ноги и спина просто отваливались. Не считаю это виной Мадонны, скорее , это наши "прекрасные организаторы" постарались. Реально не хватало обычной воды, в продаже мы её даже не увидели, пришлось пить липкий липтон, от него ещё хуже. У охраны тоже не было воды, кроме одной бутылки 1л, котрую он и мы вылили на девушку, которая "зомлила" ещё до начала концерта. На вопрос, принесите воду, т.к в 1 зоне было реально оч душно (давки не было, всё ок), ответ - у нас больше нет. Уже потом, в разгар концерта, охрана - наши люди - вынесли под ограду какую-то бадью с водой непонятного происхождения, и мы все, кто еще недавно гыркались) пили с одной бутылки и с благодарностью передавали одын одному. В общем, было весело))) Но организаторам - жирный минус за отсутсвтвие воды!! Которую с собой нельзя и нельзя было купить, конечно, толпа была в унынии мягко сказано. Но Мадонна завела ааааа-тлично и на сухую, мне очень понравилось, я в восторге, это действительно уровень высокго класса. 
И она была так близко, маленькая, худая и очень скульптурная женщина! На репетиции была без грима, возраст было видно, вмдно, что не девочка, но в гриме - атас! Голос завораживающий!
 Ни разу не жалею ни о потраченных деньгах, ни о стоянии на ногах, ни о долгом ожидании начала - воспоминания, эмоции затмевают всё!! Я до сих пор не могу поверить, что это уже БЫЛО. Ощущение, будто очень долго хотел пить (это у меня после концерта такие ассоциации))), напился воды и стоишь, как дурак, уже полный, а кажется, что хочешь ещё...

----------


## Ягожка

> Сойдемся на том, что это было в 22:20  Но это действительно не так важно, как то, что разогрева не было вообще. Был бы - никто бы и не заметил этих минут и даже часов ожидания.  Народ реально хотел колбаситься, но даже возможности такой не было, потому что бОльшую часть времени не было даже просто фоновой музыки. 
> Мне как-то даже обидно и неприятно, *что Мадонна теперь будет считать украинскую публику квёлой, вялой и ее нелюбящей*  Хотя на качестве шоу это не сказалось ни коим образом.


 Не-не-не, она уже после часа своего выступления как-то заметно расслабилась и давала драйва в удовольствие и свое и наше, с близкого расстояния было видно, что сначала она даже не улыбалась, а потом скакала как... классно, короче! И выражение лица изменилось, и с ребятами из своего балета они так разошлись, видно было, что они наслаждаются своей игрой, что всё получается! Я думаю, Что она ожидала худшего, и была приятно удивлена поддержкой украинской публики -  если до выхода Мадонны толпа свистела, то я во время и после выступления не услышала ни одного свистулькина, понравилось - не то слово.

----------


## Рассвет

Смотрю, мой отзыв вызвал несколько эмоциональную реакцию. Но все написанное исключительно ИМХО. И вообще, мне как зрителю, абсолютно по барабану: по чьей вине на 3,5 часа произошла задержка концерта, и почему закончилась вода.
Шоу - отличное, крепко сделанное, с морем спецэффектов и технических новинок, но опять же, ИМХО, пляски на крестах и могилах, размазанные по экрану кровь и мозги - за гранью моего понимания. Кстати,  а никто не хочет мне объяснить, что они обозначают - пропаганду насилия, глумление над вещами, которые для многих людей являются священными? Так у нас насилия и в жизни хватает, и для того, чтобы это увидеть не обязательно ехать на концерт, достаточно включить новости Это я о первых 30 - 40 минутах концерта. Дальше жесткача как-то стало по-меньше.
Еще раз повторюсь, я - не ханжа, но все вышенаписанное - исключительно мое ИМХО.
Шоу - действительно классное!

----------


## jnv

> Смотрю, мой отзыв вызвал несколько эмоциональную реакцию. Но все написанное исключительно ИМХО. И вообще, мне как зрителю, абсолютно по барабану: по чьей вине на 3,5 часа произошла задержка концерта, и почему закончилась вода.
> Шоу - отличное, крепко сделанное, с морем спецэффектов и технических новинок, но опять же, ИМХО, пляски на крестах и могилах, размазанные по экрану кровь и мозги - за гранью моего понимания. Кстати,  а никто не хочет мне объяснить, что они обозначают - пропаганду насилия, глумление над вещами, которые для многих людей являются священными? Так у нас насилия и в жизни хватает, и для того, чтобы это увидеть не обязательно ехать на концерт, достаточно включить новости Это я о первых 30 - 40 минутах концерта. Дальше жесткача как-то стало по-меньше.
> Еще раз повторюсь, я - не ханжа, но все вышенаписанное - исключительно мое ИМХО.
> Шоу - действительно классное!


 Я с вами согласна. Шоу- номер один. 
Все что касается эмоционального удовлетворения - его нет. 
Концерт Мадонны в Аргентине меня сильно впечатлил ( ее фишкой было диско, цыганские танцы, песни)- смотрела в инете. Поэтой причине поехала на концерт в Киев.  
Много сказано про концерт в Киеве и все это реально так (сколько людей столько и мнений , впечатлений). Но для себя я сделала вывод, что мне чуждо все, что связано с глумлением над религией независимо как я к ней отношусь. 
 Мадонна- супер! Надеюсь она прочувствует нашу славянкую землю и приедет с более душевным и драйвовым концертом.

P.S.  не подумайте что я жду ее в кокошнике с хлебом и солью))))

----------


## Don't hurt

> Знаете, я прочла много отзывов об этом концерте. Такое впечатление, что те, кто так пишет (а такие отзывы присутствуют), вообще никогда не видели ничего, что делает Мадонна, а только слушали ее по радио. Это ее "конек", ее "коронка" уже не один десяток лет! В ее шоу и во многих клипах  ВСЕГДА присутствуют подобные элементы. Я просто удивляюсь, как можно было идти на этот концерт и не предполагать, что это всё там будет  
> *Рассвет*, последнее относится не столько к Вам лично, поскольку  Вы написали, что не являетесь поклонницей ее творчества, сколько вообще ко всем тем, кто пошел на концерт и  удивился крестам, убийствам, эротическим играм с дьяволом на сцене и прочему, типа, "богохульству".  Это - *нормально* для Мадонны. Это ее фишка. Как раздевание, как мат со сцены, как хватание за интимные места и прочее.  Ненормально, если бы этого там не было.


 А Вы смотрели ее прошлое шоу? Там конечно было провокационное распятье, но в целом такого, как на этом шоу не было, не было столько антирелигиозности, хотя я абсолютно не религиозный человек, но тут у меня создалось впечатление, что проводились какие-то ритуалы в стиле сатанистов, понятно, что это все для эпатажа, но мне лично хотелось бы, чтоб шоу было больше похоже на прошлое, в этом немного перебор был, опять же имхо.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Кстати,  а никто не хочет мне объяснить, что они обозначают - пропаганду насилия, глумление над вещами, которые для многих людей являются священными?


 Я, я хочу объяснить ))) 
Они означают Провокацию. Именно так, с большой буквы П. Мадонна - мастер провокаций и мастер тонко рассчитанного эпатажа. Она всегда использовала церковную атрибутику в своих визуальных интерпретациях. Кресты вообще сопровождали ее с самого первого появления на публике. Причем употреблялись они далеко не всегда "классическим" способом   Фотографии, где она сексуально облизывает распятие, появились у нас еще  при Советском Союзе 
А начиная с Like a Prayer ( в далеком 1989 году), где в клипе как раз  все это дошло до полностью оформившейся идеи - а это было намного раньше, чем она увлеклась каббалой - религиозные мотивы всегда присутствуют у нее именно в таком виде - горящие кресты, гробы, совращенные  священники, эротика в церкви и т.п. 

Просто она "бьет" всегда по самым болезненным точкам общественной морали - религия, секс во всех его проявлениях, брутальное насилие,  исторические "фетиши", политические разногласия - все это, конечно, не оставляет равнодушными тех, для кого существуют "запретные и стыдные" темы. Но именно в этом вся соль! Это вызов классической, стандартной, обывательской морали, закостеневшему в рамках "так нельзя" взгляду на жизнь. И, конечно же, это скандал и провокация, которые, собственно, кроме огромного профессионализма, и сделали Мадонну мировой звездой №1. Любой ее тур, почти каждый клип, сопровождают подобные скандальные истории. Так что этот тур - не исключение, а, скорее, закономерное продолжение ее творчества. 

Вот именно поэтому, я и удивляюсь тому, что люди удивляются  :smileflag:  У нее всегда, ну всегда-всегда-всегда было именно так. Тот, кого это коробит, просто-напросто не должен был идти на ее шоу  :smileflag: 





> А Вы смотрели ее прошлое шоу? Там конечно было провокационное распятье, но в целом такого, как на этом шоу не было, не было столько антирелигиозности


 Да всегда у нее это было. Там кроме распятия были и гробы, и эротические танцы под крестом и с гробами. Все это было. В каком-то туре предыдущем (не помню уж в каком) она вообще распятием имитировала мастурбацию.

И, честно говоря, я вообще не увидела ничего такого - ах, провокационного и никакой "анти"религиозности - в этом конкретном шоу. Это просто ее неотъемлимая атрибутика, как конусообразный лифчик или лесбийские игры, например. Не более.


У нее, конечно, есть и более "спокойные" работы, клипы. Но, опять же, в этом фишка. "Ах, вам нравится Material Girl или Vogue с их танцами и нарядами? А я вот еще и такая бываю, на кресте. И жрите меня такой, какая я есть. Или не жрите вообще. Мне -пофиг, потому что я делаю то, что хочу и говорю то, что хочу.  А вас пусть или тошнит от этого или вы от этого кончаете". (Это не цитата, а как бы озвучивание ее посыла). Вот такая у нее позиция и такой рассчет.  И все эти провокации как раз и рассчитаны на тех, кому понравились ее "простые" песенки.  И поэтому она Звезда.

----------


## Don't hurt

> Я, я хочу объяснить ))) 
> Да всегда у нее это было. Там кроме распятия были и гробы, и эротические танцы под крестом и с гробами. Все это было. В каком-то туре предыдущем (не помню уж в каком) она вообще распятием имитировала мастурбацию.


 Может надо пересмотреть еще раз, но вот гробов и всяких таких обрядов я там вообще не помню, была куча  трюков, крест, протест против Буша и войны, так что говорить, что всегда она такое на сцене вытворяла, я бы не стала, может под влиянием каббалы все это приобрело такой вид.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Концерт Мадонны в Аргентине меня сильно впечатлило ( ее фишкой было диско, цыганские танцы, песни).


  Вы видели его вживую целиком? Завидую  :smileflag:   :smileflag:  ) 
Знаете, на этом концерте я поняла, что ни одна запись, даже самого лучшего качества, не дает и половины представления о том, что реально происходит на ее шоу. тем более, что профессиональных записей с ее концертов последних 10 лет почти нет.  Только смонтированное любительское видео или официальные диски. А это уже не то совсем. 




> так что говорить, что всегда она такое на сцене вытворяла, я бы не стала, может под влиянием каббалы все это приобрело такой вид.


  Посмотрите клип Like a Prayer 

Я вообще не понимаю, что она "вытворяла" ТАКОГО сверхъестественного, что выходило бы за рамки ее обычного творчества. Вот честно.

Но самое главное - раз Вас это зацепило - это уже сработало. А опять же в плюс или в минус, это не так важно  :smileflag:

----------


## later

Terra_cotta!!! Не в бровь- а в глаз! Согласна с каждым словом. Исключительная личность- смелость и уверенность на вершине! 
Читала еще жалобы людей  с сеторов на жуткий звук басов и голоса... В нашей 1 фан-зоне все было очень хорошо. А вокальные данные, которых я не сильно ждала, похорошему удивили. И лирическая песня без подпевок после ТАКИХ скачек! звучала сногшибательно...Она- МАСТЕР!
Организаторов бы в суд затащить, или , как минимум, заставить прилюдно каяться в том какие мы мудаки и что нами двигало, что мы 3! часа издевались над людьми. Учитывая температуру воздуха и часы ожидания, неудивительно было бы на скорой вывезенные зрители, но нам сразу вложили бы, что виновата всем скандальноизвестная Мадонна

----------


## Terra_cotta

> но нам сразу вложили бы, что виновата всем скандальноизвестная Мадонна


  Так уже ... "Мадонна заставила зрителей ждать 3,5 часа".  Ну да, кто крайний. Не организаторы же  Они уроды, без сомнения.
Все ищу информацию, какой танк переехал Себастьяна Ингроссо и все больше убеждаюсь, что его участие существует только в украинских анонсах и воображении журналистов и организаторов. Интересно, он сам знал о том, что должен приехать в Украину?  
Просто организаторы вообще не напряглись для того, чтобы сделать такое событие по-настоящему праздником. А чё? Пипл и так схавает. Бабки уплОчены. А косяки спишем на звезду, все равно она сюда больше не приедет

----------


## Рассвет

> Они означают Провокацию. Именно так, с большой буквы П. Мадонна - мастер провокаций и мастер тонко рассчитанного эпатажа.


 Да не было тонко рассчитанного эпатажа, эпатаж получился весьма толстым и агрессивным




> Просто она "бьет" всегда по самым болезненным точкам общественной морали - религия, секс во всех его проявлениях, брутальное насилие, исторические "фетиши", политические разногласия - все это, конечно, не оставляет равнодушными тех, для кого существуют "запретные и стыдные" темы. Но именно в этом вся соль! Это вызов классической, стандартной, обывательской морали, закостеневшему в рамках "так нельзя" взгляду на жизнь.


 Если у меня размазывание мозгов и крови по экрану вызывает стойкий рвотный рефлекс, то это - самый обыкновенный инстинкт самосохранения, а не "обывательская мораль, с закостеневшим в рамках "так нельзя" взглядом на жизнь". "Запретных и стыдных" тем в нашем обществе уже очень давно не существует. Каждый живет по принципу "что хочу, то и творю". Только хоть убейте не понимаю, почему считается "круто и классно" проехаться танком по психике обывателя, сплясав на крестах и гробах. Перефразирую: кому-то из присутствующих на многочисленных концертах Мадонны, хотелось бы чтобы таким образом сплясали на могиле его умерших родных и близких? кому-то бы хотелось, чтобы именно его мозги растеклись по экрану? 

То что Мадонна - звезда №1 никто и не оспаривает. Она - большая трудяга и профессионал своего дела. Но раз "пипл хавает" именно такие шоу - ее продюсерам большой жирный плюс!
Все вышенаписанное - исключительно мое личное мнение как нефаната Мадонны, а простого зрителя :smileflag:

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Перефразирую: кому-то из присутствующих на многочисленных концертах Мадонны, хотелось бы чтобы таким образом сплясали на могиле его умерших родных и близких? кому-то бы хотелось, чтобы именно его мозги растеклись по экрану?


 Японский городовой, ну это-то тут причем??? Кому из присутствующих хотелось бы, чтобы с ним произошло то же, что с героями фильма "Криминальное чтиво" или "Убить Билла"? И что же, Тарантино виноват, что показывает, как тетке  голову катаной снесли, а я не хочу, чтобы со мной так же случилось?   Ну нужно же как-то разделять творчество, искусственно созданные образы и реальную жизнь.

----------


## Рассвет

К сожалению, реальная жизнь показывает, что  вот такие искусственно созданные образы для некоторых личностей становятся руководством к действию. 
Я никоим образом не призываю запретить подобные зрелища, а лишь выссказываю свое мнение по поводу увиденного :smileflag:

----------


## Don't hurt

Да мне кажется, что даже не в размазанных мозгах и крови дело, а в том настроении, которое все это вызывает, вся эта атмосфера вначале, с агрессией, кровью, матами вызывала страх и недоумение, учитывая, что не за этими эмоциями пришел на концерт

----------


## [email protected]

> Японский городовой, ну это-то тут причем??? Кому из присутствующих хотелось бы, чтобы с ним произошло то же, что с героями фильма "Криминальное читво" или "Убить Билла"? И что же, Тарантино виноват, что показывает, как тетке  голову катаной снесли, а я не хочу, чтобы со мной так же случилось?   Ну нужно же как-то разделять творчество, искусственно созданные образы и реальную жизнь.


  Согласна с Вами полностью :smileflag: 
Рассвет,я тоже не фанатка Мадонны,поехала за компанию с подружками. Знакома с ее творчеством, первые 15 мин. согласна-эффектно,но приятного мало,но я знала куда я еду и была к этому готова :smileflag:  А насчет того,что концерт задержали,если Вы следили за этой темой,то на первых страницах люди отписывались как проходил концерт в других городах. В стамбуле она вышла в 11,поэтому мы были готовы морально к длительному ожиданию. И на стадион приехали в 7:30,надеясь на Себастьяна,но организаторы конечно подкачали. А помимо сектантских обрядов и т.д. много внимания она уделила и проблемам насилия.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> К сожалению, реальная жизнь показывает, что  вот такие искусственно созданные образы для некоторых личностей становятся руководством к действию.


 ВСЁ на этом свете для кого-то руководство к действию  Любой фильм, любая книга, любой клип, любой концерт для кого-то руководство к действию. 
Великий и ужасный Оззи на одном из концертов укусил за голову летучую мышь.  :smileflag:   Я уже молчу про то, что и как делают и делали на концертах другие артисты брутального имиджа. И что? 

Я понимаю, что именно Вам не понравилось. Да, это нормально, у каждого свое мнение. Я вот, например, ничего, покоробившего меня, не увидела. Кроме поведения организаторов, конечно  :smileflag:  
 Я просто еще раз подчеркиваю, что не ожидать от Мадонны, которая славится подобными историями,  чего-то в этом роде было бы несколько странно.

И да, согласна с [email protected], кроме этого было много других вещей, более важных и серьезных, которые присутствовали в видеоряде. И кроме мата она со сцены говорила еще кое-что, более глобальное и более ценное в общечеловеческом смысле.

----------


## ProfessorX

> Так уже ... "Мадонна заставила зрителей ждать 3,5 часа".  Ну да, кто крайний. Не организаторы же  Они уроды, без сомнения.
> Все ищу информацию, какой танк переехал Себастьяна Ингроссо и все больше убеждаюсь, что его участие существует только в украинских анонсах и воображении журналистов и организаторов. Интересно, он сам знал о том, что должен приехать в Украину?  
> Просто организаторы вообще не напряглись для того, чтобы сделать такое событие по-настоящему праздником. А чё? Пипл и так схавает. Бабки уплОчены. А косяки спишем на звезду, все равно она сюда больше не приедет


 Ingrosso заболел. я думаю, поэтому такая была задержка и с разогревом тоже. обычно разогрев в начале 9 уже на сцене, а Думский вышел только в 9.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Ingrosso заболел.


 Такая жуткая болезнь, что профессиональный артист на сцену выйти не смог? На разогрев к самой Мадонне?   Шею сломал, что ли?   А можно ссылочку? Это отечественный источник или зарубежный? Потому как я все больше уверена в том, что его и не предполагалось и все это была замануха, чтобы люди пораньше пришли.

----------


## ProfessorX

> Так заболел, что профессиональный артист на сцену выйти не смог?  Шею сломал, что ли? А можно ссылочку? Это отечественный источник или зарубежный? Потому как я все больше уверена в том, что его и не предполагалось.


 источник наш, но здесь я не вижу неправдоподобности, поскольку именно выбором разогрева занимается менеджмент Мадонны. изначально утвержден был Ингроссо. в оперативном порядке заменен на доступного DJ на данный момент. лето... у всех графики...

----------


## ProfessorX

профессиональный артист, КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ, вышел бы на сцену. но если бы билеты покупали именно на него. в данном случае, я считаю, перед Мадонной надо либо хорошо, либо лучше не надо.
играя, он должен ловить кайф, двигаться с толпой. а еще было жарко. если, например, высокая температура, и ты горишь - это было бы тяжеловато.
ну и мало ли, что там с ним. Мадонна тоже отменяла концерты по причине болезни (в предыдущих турах).

так что Ингроссо пожелаем скорейшего выздоровления!

----------


## Terra_cotta

Знаете, вот честно, я думаю, что если бы в случае непредвиденных обстоятельств "кинули клич", там бы очередь выстроилась из желающих попеть-поиграть перед Мадонной да еще и без гонорара даже, и отменивших ради этого другие выступления. А не обошлись бы полумертвым диджеем, который просто тупо отбарабанил небольшой сет. 
Может быть, все было и так, как они написали. Но, видя всю другую "организацию", я думаю, что этого просто не было. Не было же ничего другого вообще. Ну никаких других развлекух, кроме убогого балета во дворе. 

 Более того, я не уверена, что Мадонна и ее группа вообще об этом знали, кто занимается разогревом и как и почему , и все заявления о "лучшем друге" и "личном диджее"  Мадонны, и о том, что она "сама отказалась от украинских артистов на разогреве" - сказка про белого бычка, придуманная в целях PR.  Иначе весь иноязычный интернет бы уже пестрел сказками про то, как лучший друг Ингроссо кинул Мадонну.  :smileflag:

----------


## ProfessorX

не буду спорить. просто, разогрев - дело такое... не сильно ему уделяется внимание в зарубежной прессе. только если какие-то сюрпризы типа will.i.am во франции. ну и Пол Окенфолд был в Варшаве.

а Ингроссо мало кому известен у нас. в том числе и мне до того, как заявили его. потом послушал, поискал - теперь в теме.
НО! утверждением разогрева исключительно занимается менеджмент Мадонны - это 100%.

по поводу "кинули клич" - тут не все настолько четко. во-первых, нужно было найти кого-то, кто находится в Киеве, во-вторых, из тех, кто находится в Киеве оперативно найти "готовчика". мало ли кто как проводит время перед игрой в клубе ))) время-то для разогрева было раннее - в клубах же собираются намного позже.
видимо, Мельница преподнесла Думского как одного из лучших. я, честно говоря, не особо в курсе всех диджейских рейтингов. НО! по моему мнению, играл он не супер-пупер, но нормально. старался. аж взмок весь. несколько треков оч удачно поставил. просто видно было, как он хотел угодить, но замешкался, наверное, что же поставить для поклонников Мадонны ))) пытался "нащупать".

----------


## Gate_Gate

Я до сих пор в прекрасном послевкусии от Мадонны 
 Мы (я и мои подруги) были теми "лохами", купившими билеты во 2ую фанзону и так и не нашедшими её) Но это уже мелочи, выступление перекрыло все! Мы с удовольствием "тусили" с 19.00 до 22.00, потому что ожидали этого. Это же Мадонна-мы столько лет даже не могли представить себе, что она вообще в Украину заедет, а тут подождать пару часов-чепуха.  :smileflag: 
Очень поразили, понравились, удивили и просто вскружили голову её танцоры, таких профессионалов просто нигде нет! Такое впечатление, что она ищет и отбирает их по всему миру, потом натренировавывает похлеще спортсменов олимпиского разряда.  
*Я ни капельки не жалею потраченных веремни, денег и сил-все просто Супер!* Это эмоции на всю жизнь и я уверена такого шоу больше ни один артист дать не сможет! Этот шок от начала концерта, это "афигеть что она творит" от самой Мадонны, её душевность в песне Masterpiece, каждый клип, каждое слово-все нацеленно на острые проблемы современности, все поражает и укалывает в самое сердце. Рядом со мной стоял мужчина, который плакал вместе с ней под Like a virgin, он был так счастлив... Такие эмоции не просто так появляются....

*Terra_cotta* , Вы очень четко и хорошо все описали. Я поддерживаю каждое ваше слово 
Как сказал мой друг, прошедший на концерт за 200 грн  :smileflag: : "Такого шоу Украина еще не видела"!

----------


## Деловая колбаса

Начитавшись и наслушавшись про разогрев, подумалось, а каково этому ди джею было играть под выкрики - шо за хэрня и т.п. Думаю, не очень..)

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Начитавшись и наслушавшись про разогрев, подумалось, а каково этому ди джею было играть под выкрики - шо за хэрня и т.п. Думаю, не очень..)


  Никто ему ничего не кричал. Я такого не наблюдала, по крайней мере. Наоборот, все были счастливы, что пошла хоть какая-то движуха, спустя столько часов ожидания.

UPD. Я у шоцi   на официальном сайте Ингроссо действительно заявлен тур с Мадонной, но только как ссылка на официальный сайт тура.  И почему-то на 4.08 его присутствие заявлено в Венгрии. Об Украине ни слова. И вообще о том, что он с Мадонной ездит нигде ни слова нет, кроме наших ресурсов.  Ни в его твиттере, ни на Фейсбуке ни слова о том, что концерт в Киеве не состоялся или о том, что он в туре с Мадонной. И о том, что он вообще должен там был быть. Как, впрочем, ни слова и о болезни. Чтобы вы понимали - Мадонна в Венгрии вообще не была 

Зато он заявлен на Cream @ Privilege - BBC Radio 1's Ibiza Weekend 
Saturday 4th August 2012  
http://www.sebastianingrosso.com/shows/

И вот как раз этот концерт на Ибице состоялся. И, судя по отзывам и фото, он принимал там участие.  И об этом было известно очень заранее.  Отакэ. Заболел, ага  Так что я делаю логичный вывод - это просто утка организаторов, подхваченная нашими СМИ. 
Вот здесь вообще написали, что он был в Киеве и развлекал публику "Все это время до выхода самой певицы" 
http://afisha.bigmir.net/concert_clu...hij-prezident-

----------


## Деловая колбаса

> Никто ему ничего не кричал. Я такого не наблюдала, по крайней мере. Наоборот, все были счастливы, что пошла хоть какая-то движуха, спустя столько часов ожидания.


 рассказывали, что было и такое, но раз Вы не слышали, думаю, и он тем более не слышал))

----------


## Ягожка

Наши СМИ, похаяв концерт, таки начали уже писать, что большинство зрителей "простили Мадонну" и было чудово, даже Лорак понравилось)) http://showbiz.delfi.ua/news/stars/ani-lorak-v-vostorge-ot-koncerta-madonny.d?id=1715061

----------


## Terra_cotta

О да, мы все переживали, понравилась ли Мадонна Лорак  
Лободе вон не понравилась. Конкурентку, видимо, усмотрела  
Или уже сама забыла, под кого иногда пытается косить

----------


## ProfessorX

мне вспомнилось почему-то, "НУ ЕСЛИ ДАЖЕ ЭВМ ПОДТВЕРДИЛ" (с) )))))

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Может надо пересмотреть еще раз, но вот гробов и всяких таких обрядов я там вообще не помню, была куча  трюков, крест, протест против Буша и войны, так что говорить, что всегда она такое на сцене вытворяла, я бы не стала, может под влиянием каббалы все это приобрело такой вид.


  Беру свои слова обратно. Я пересмотрела Confession Tour, о котором мы говорили. Да, гробов там нет, только распятие. А вот пистолет, стреляющий в зрителей и очень жесткий номер есть в интермедии с танцором.  Я перепутала с каким-то другим туром, скорей всего. Найду с каким - напишу.

----------


## Алена 2010

Могу посоветовать Рассвет больше не ходить на такие мероприятия как концерты вызывающей Мадонны,в разные музеи современного искуства и т.д. дабы не травмировать хрупкую психику.Мадонна реально великий человек,такая трудяга.В своем не детском возрасте так танцевать,иметь такую фигуру,а про голос я вообще молчу-очень удивил,никакой одышки,физическая подготовка супер.Я в первые минуты сидела с широко раскрытыми глазами,понимая что все происходящее еще и хорошо спланированный психологический прием,главный конек которого был шокировать зрителей,вызывая в нас самые противоречивые эмоции,идти вопреки всем привычным для нас нормам морали.И сделано это на высочайшем уровне.Это Вам не пьяная Лолита,которая тоже может хотела показаться эпотажной,а получилось что только выставила себя с ужасной стороны и ничего кроме брезгливого недоумения она не вызвала.У Мадонны все наоборот.Вроди и ж...пу показала и заматерилась,короче сделала все что в духе сегодняшней сцены,но брезгливости и неуважения это не вызывает.Очень дорогое шоу:декорации,спецефекты,танцоры.Одно мне не понравилось-далеко сидели,надо брать билеты в фан-зону.И если это шоу вызвало столько эмоций у некоторых написавших здесь форумчан,то радоваться надо что вас заставили встряхнуться,а по могилам там никто не прыгал-вообще надо разделять театрализованные представления и реальные убийства,места с усопшими.Ей-богу даже смешно.Как вы в кино ходите?

----------


## Рассвет

*Алена 2010*, каждый имеет право на свое восприятие окружающего мира! :smileflag:  Мадонна - действительно звезда №1 в мире, и никто с этим не спорит :smileflag:  Я же не написала, что шоу - отстой и т.д., мне реально было интересно посмотреть и послушать такое потрясающее действо, но некторые вещи меня возмутили.

З.Ы. Вам бы не мешало вернуться в школу, подтянуть   орфографию и пунктуацию :smileflag:

----------


## jnv

> вообще надо разделять театрализованные представления и реальные убийства,места с усопшими.Ей-богу даже смешно.Как вы в кино ходите?


   Как я понимаю каждый актер несет своим творчеством посыл, так вот мне очень не монятно насилия, кощуство и т.п. в кино, концерте, спектакле, живописи...  Творчество призвано нести высшую цель, а если ради  собственной выгоды, то это не искусство. 
Я еще раз повторюсь, что концерт Мадонны в Аргентине 2008г. произвел на меня потрясающее впечатление (cмотрела в инете). А концерт в Киеве утвердил в мысли, если зрелище  противоречит моим внутренним духовным устоям, то я не буду под это танцевать и радоваться. Это мой выбор, при этом уважаю выбор других людей.

----------


## ProfessorX

Мадонна не раз объясняла в интервью, что концепция выступления построена как путь от темноты к свету. т.е. первая часть такая темная и агрессивная, а в конце Like a prayer & Celebration. также альбом и тур созданы после развода, в песнях много завуалированной обиды с плавным переходом на стеб с Гая Ричи. на сцену Мадонна выезжает в фате четко такой же, как была на свадьбе, только не в белой, а в черной.

много можно рассуждать, конечно, каждый воспринимает по-своему. но для меня это кроме динамики, драйва и сумасшедшего ритма, еще очень откровенное и по-своему интимное шоу. катарсис!

----------


## jnv

Ка́та́рсис[1][2](от др.-греч. κάθαρσις — возвышение, очищение, оздоровление).

Понятие в античной философии; термин для обозначения процесса и результата облегчающего, очищающего и облагораживающего воздействия на человека различных факторов. 
Понятие в древнегреческой эстетике, характеризующее эстетическое воздействие искусства на человека. Термин «катарсис» употреблялся многозначно; в религиозном значении (очищение духа посредством душевных переживаний), этическом (возвышение человеческого разума, облагораживание его чувств), физиологическом (облегчение после сильного чувственного напряжения), медицинском. 
Термин, применявшийся Аристотелем в учении о трагедии. По Аристотелю, трагедия, вызывая сострадание и страх, заставляет зрителя сопереживать, тем самым очищая его душу, возвышая и воспитывая его. 
В современной психологии (в частности, в психоанализе, психодраме, телесно-ориентированной терапии) катарсис понимают как индивидуальный или групповой процесс высвобождения психической энергии, эмоциональной разрядки, способствующей уменьшению или снятию тревоги, конфликта, фрустрации посредством их вербализации или телесной экспрессии, ведущих к лечебному эффекту и лучшему пониманию себя.

----------


## [email protected]

jnv,к чему это? предполагаю, здесь каждый умеет пользоваться поисковиком в случае чего)

----------


## jnv

я не знала значение слова и решила другим сэкономить время .

----------


## Don't hurt

Сейчас по СТБ показали про концерт, недовольных посетителей концерта, которые ушли еще до его начала, мда, неужели не было даже любопытно, что же все-таки будет на концерте, поезд важнее? Странные люди...

----------


## Рассвет

> Сейчас по СТБ показали про концерт, недовольных посетителей концерта, которые ушли еще до его начала, мда, неужели не было даже любопытно, что же все-таки будет на концерте, поезд важнее? Странные люди...


 Ага, 200 грн. за билет на поезд, перевесили 2000 грн. за билет на концерт :smileflag: 

Правда, я тоже очень сильно возмущалась задержкой концерта и отвратительной организацией еды, питья и культурной программы (но у нас гостиница была забронирована :smileflag:  )

----------


## ProfessorX

а прикол заключается в том, что начало нужно было назначать на 20.00, потому что именно последний час тянулся очень долго и уже пошел конкретный негатив.

думаю, если бы написали на билетах 20.00 , то , в принципе, момента с долгим ожиданием более-менее удалось бы избежать, потому как Мадонна ну ни в одном городе не выходила раньше 22.00.
вобще в Лондоне и Дублине выходила в 21.00 - это было исключение в связи с локальными строгими законами (там были открытые площадки типа площади с близлежащими жилыми зданиями). ну и что? начало шоу смазано было, поскольку световые эффекты не все были видны.

----------


## Don't hurt

> Ага, 200 грн. за билет на поезд, перевесили 2000 грн. за билет на концерт
> 
> Правда, я тоже очень сильно возмущалась задержкой концерта и отвратительной организацией еды, питья и культурной программы (но у нас гостиница была забронирована )


  У меня была мечта посетить концерт Мадонны еще когда посмотрела Confession tour, я тогда сидела перед телеком  и думала, ну круто, но в Украину же она никогда не приедет! Хех, не пришлось долго ждать и тут такая возможность, что даже не надо ехать в другую страну. При чем не назову себя яростной фанаткой Мадонны, но это же была моя мечта, как такое можно было пропустить? Неужели люди, покупающие достаточно дорогие билеты, могли так наплевательски отнестись к концерту, что просто взять и уйти? Да и ,перед покупкой билетов на поезд, стоило все-таки почитать про прошлые концерты. Короче, не понимаю я логики людей, это то же самое, что купить тур на Мальдивы на 7 дней и через 3 дня оттуда уехать, типа скучно,  ненужные никому понты((( Хоть бы не позорились такими интерью про неуважение, неуважение проявили они сами к певице, что вообще пришли.

----------


## Don't hurt

Твиттер шутит: " СРОЧНО: Мадонна отменила концерт в Санкт-Петербурге, намеченный на 9 августа. Вместо этого состоится выступление в Храме Христа Спасителя.")))))))))))))))

----------


## Terra_cotta

А мне обидно, что на всех концертах она говорила так много (не только в Москве), а на нашем так мало. Или мне просто так показалось? 

И, кстати, в каждой шутке есть доля... В ХХС действительно, как это ни странно, проводятся и концерты с современными песнями-танцами и корпоративы. Это уже, конечно, для другой темы.

----------


## ProfessorX

Кирилл Думский:

<<Вот казалось бы, что может заставить диджея в первую, за два долгих летних месяца, свободную субботу в течении трех минут оставить закат, дачу, мангал и уже практически готовый шашлык, прыгнуть в машину и буквально лететь в сторону вечерней столицы... Ну да, разве что звонок с просьбой выступить на разогреве у Мадонны. Именно так все и произошло. А потом, легкое волнение в дороге, воспоминания о поездке в Лондон, исключительно ради ее концерта, пропускной пункт стадиона, подземный паркинг, служебные помещения, заполненные огромным количеством американцев, техническим персоналом, танцорами, менеджментом; далее бэкстэйдж, сцена, две вертушки и огромное количество ожидающей публики. Час моего сэта пролетел словно одна минута, так и не успев ничего понять, я спустился со сцены и столкнулся с Ней! 

Thank you for coming so quickly - этих ее слов было более чем достаточно, чтобы осознать –этот вечер удался.>>

отсюда

действительно подбирали разогрев в оперативном порядке. Игроссо реально заболел скорее всего. а жаль.

----------


## Don't hurt

> А мне обидно, что на всех концертах она говорила так много (не только в Москве), а на нашем так мало. Или мне просто так показалось? 
> 
> И, кстати, в каждой шутке есть доля... В ХХС действительно, как это ни странно, проводятся и концерты с современными песнями-танцами и корпоративы. Это уже, конечно, для другой темы.


 по моему, все, что она хотела сказать- она сказала на чек саунде)) Блин, надо было сразу на стадион пойти, при том слышали там музыку, брат, говорит, что Мадонна уже выступает, на что я ответила, что это просто музыку включили и мы пошли на Крещатик))) А в Москве она много говорила? Мне кажется, просто эту надпись на спине написала и все, у нее такие переходы между песнями, что и времени нет поговорить, все кругом-бегом, не успеешь  глазом моргнуть, а на сцене уже все по-другому. Буду ждать теперь нормальной видео версии, хочется пересмотреть и увидеть, что я не увидела))

----------


## Рассвет

А где можно будет увидеть видеоверсию? Ссылочкой поделитесь? Спасибо.

----------


## Don't hurt

> А где можно будет увидеть видеоверсию? Ссылочкой поделитесь? Спасибо.


 Наверное будет проф версия, как у Confession tour, но когда - не знаю, как появится, то на трекерах можно будет скачать.

----------


## chelchel2

Выступление Мадонны в Киеве началось с черной мессы. Красные балахоны означают обряды связанные с сексом. Гага в "Иуда" изображает Мадонну. Там черный христос, это дьявол. Она не моет ему ноги, а сосет у него. Мадонна на концерте в России повернулась спиной и стала на колени, она сосала у дьявола. А надпись Пуси Риот, означает : Россия гниет, или Россия дерьмо, другими словами срань г..ня. Евреи считают себя мозгами Бога, а других, дерьмом.
Pussy Riot, похоже на, Russia rots - Россия гниет. Есть западная сатанистская группа "гниющий христос"
Сатанистский шабаш может проходить примерно так: распинают христианина, пьют кровь и устраивают оргию с использованием тела убитого. В оргии принимают участие бесы, которые материализуются. Выбирают королеву, жену дьявола, которую трахает сам сатана.
В одном из клипов Могилевской женщина в белом доростает до женщины в черном. Та, кто в белом, это новая жена дьявола, в черном, либо сам сатана, либо предыдущая жена. Мерлин Монро, образ которой скопировала Мадонна, вступала в половую связь с 16-летними девушками. Через половую связь, ведьмы передают наследницам силу.
Ритуал WMA 2009 где Гага изображает, что она вырывает сердце половому партнеру во время полового акта и пожирает его, оканчивается тем, что старшая женщина в красном вызывает на сцену молодую женщину в красном. 
Пять букетов роз, которые хотела Мадонна, это пять литров крови.
Ритуал на олимпиаде в Лондоне закончился выходом королевы.
Есть так-же группа "плачущий дьявол", так это она, молодая дочь сатаны.
Подробнее

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/cchelovekk/post153751060/
Ритуальне убийство во время полового акта, не выдумка. Научно установленный факт, то, что, в дохристианской Европе такие ритуалы совершались, делали это на болоте. В современных песнях про шабаш, упоминается болото.
-
Я слышал, что на западе популярны крайне извращенные виды порнографии, которую продают подпольно. Фильмы в которых детей затрахивают насмерть, отрезают женщинам головы после акта, и т. п. Порноиндустрию контролируют сатанисты, на шабашах делают все то, что в такой порнухе: пожирание дерьма, изнасилованние связанных, садизм, убийство, некрофилия, каннибализм, ритуальный аборт.
Я уверен, что в подобных оргиях участвуют люди находящиеся во власти в России и др. странах. Люди которых боготворят, которым целуют руки.
Я думаю, что, если все таки в России власть измениться, то все это кубло нужно вывернуть на изнанку, расстреливать на площадях и показывать это в прямом эфире.

----------


## El Comandante

Не совсем по теме, но тем не менее отличная фраза: "Смотри какая фишка вырисовывается: как оказалось, призывая Богородицу в России, можно в итоге получить Мадонну из США." Отсюда.

----------


## Don't hurt

> Выступление Мадонны в Киеве началось с черной мессы. Красные балахоны означают обряды связанные с сексом. Гага в "Иуда" изображает Мадонну. Там черный христос, это дьявол. Она не моет ему ноги, а сосет у него. Мадонна на концерте в России повернулась спиной и стала на колени, она сосала у дьявола. А надпись Пуси Риот, означает : Россия гниет, или Россия дерьмо, другими словами срань г..ня. Евреи считают себя мозгами Бога, а других, дерьмом.
> Pussy Riot, похоже на, Russia rots - Россия гниет. Есть западная сатанистская группа "гниющий христос"


  Это вы наверное процетировали слова батюшки, что был на шоу у Собчак, где разбирали дело Пусси Райт и тот практически назвал девушек б...., вернее поддержал. То, что Мадонна написала эти слова, то там могло быть любое название группы. Речь Мадонны про Пусси Райот с субтитрами.





не стоит придумывать того, чего нет. У нас она поддержала Тимошенко перед концертом, и призывала бороться за демократию, это,  простите, она кому отс... ла?))))

----------


## ProfessorX

> Выступление Мадонны в Киеве началось с черной мессы. Красные балахоны означают обряды связанные с сексом. Гага в "Иуда" изображает Мадонну. Там черный христос, это дьявол. Она не моет ему ноги, а сосет у него. Мадонна на концерте в России повернулась спиной и стала на колени, она сосала у дьявола. А надпись Пуси Риот, означает : Россия гниет, или Россия дерьмо, другими словами срань г..ня. Евреи считают себя мозгами Бога, а других, дерьмом.
> Pussy Riot, похоже на, Russia rots - Россия гниет. Есть западная сатанистская группа "гниющий христос"
> Сатанистский шабаш может проходить примерно так: распинают христианина, пьют кровь и устраивают оргию с использованием тела убитого. В оргии принимают участие бесы, которые материализуются. Выбирают королеву, жену дьявола, которую трахает сам сатана.
> В одном из клипов Могилевской женщина в белом доростает до женщины в черном. Та, кто в белом, это новая жена дьявола, в черном, либо сам сатана, либо предыдущая жена. Мерлин Монро, образ которой скопировала Мадонна, вступала в половую связь с 16-летними девушками. Через половую связь, ведьмы передают наследницам силу.
> Ритуал WMA 2009 где Гага изображает, что она вырывает сердце половому партнеру во время полового акта и пожирает его, оканчивается тем, что старшая женщина в красном вызывает на сцену молодую женщину в красном. 
> Пять букетов роз, которые хотела Мадонна, это пять литров крови.
> Ритуал на олимпиаде в Лондоне закончился выходом королевы.
> Есть так-же группа "плачущий дьявол", так это она, молодая дочь сатаны.
> Подробнее
> ...


 а еще Мадонна пьет кровь девственниц

----------


## Terra_cotta

> А в Москве она много говорила?


  Да, по слухам, больше 10 минут.




> А где можно будет увидеть видеоверсию? Ссылочкой поделитесь? Спасибо.


  Не раньше, чем полностью закончится тур и выйдет официальный диск. Думаете, просто так профессиональная и полупрофессиональная съемка на ее концертах запрещена?  :smileflag:  На Youtube есть любительская съемка концерта, кажется в Турции, очень приличного качества. Но весь ли концерт целиком - я не знаю.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> Не совсем по теме, но тем не менее отличная фраза: "Смотри какая фишка вырисовывается: как оказалось, призывая Богородицу в России, можно в итоге получить Мадонну из США."


 Это называется - не просите у бога, не исключено, что даст  
На самом деле, претензии нужно предъявлять семейству Чикконе  :smileflag:  Назови дочку попроще, и не было бы скандальной певицы  
 Имея такое "фамильное" имя (мать Мадонны тоже звали Мадонна Луиза), воспитываясь в семье рьяных верующих, просто удивительно было бы не обыграть это все именно таким образом, как это сделала она.

----------


## ProfessorX

вобщем. уже все равно, конечно, но...
Ingrosso играл на Ибице. хотя на его офиц. сайте указано выступление в туре MDNA 04/08/2012 (только перепутали Украину с Венгрией).


line-up:


 

АБЫДНА!!!

----------


## Ягожка

Это pis  des))))))

----------


## Terra_cotta

> АБЫДНА!!!


  Так я  об этом и писала выше, что на как раз  Ибице концерт был в тот день.

----------


## Don't hurt

Кто имеет таланты и хочет поздравить Мадонну с др, мне пришло на почту это:

----------


## Ягожка

Я совсем не фанат Мадонны, многие раскрученные песни нравятся, и на концерт поехала большей частью из-за того, что эта звезда мирового масштаба приехала 1-й раз к на на Украину. Я не знаток, отнюдь, английского и тем более американского английского языка, потому её песни воспринимаю больше на слух и распознаю по тем знаниям, что есть у меня. После концерта я немного больше поизучала её песни, их перевод в разных интерпретациях, и.. и мне ещё больше понравилось))) Супер-поп-певица! Подчеркиваю - поп! И агрессия в клипе Gank Bang, которая оказалась шоком для многих людей на концерте (да я и сама была впечатлена кровавым извержением выстрелов на экране), оказалась несложной для понятия и восприятия, когда знаешь текст песни. Это как на балет - без программки никак, не поймешь ИМХО

----------


## filhote_de_urso

Концерт был просто потрясающий!! Люди недовольные open your soviet mind))))))))

----------


## chelchel2

Выход фильма "Невинность мусульман", поездка папы в Ливан и другие действия делаются с целью разжигания межрелигиозной вражды, чтоб отвлечь внимание христиан от главного врага, - мировой закулисы. А так-же подталкивает мир к войне необходимой для введения ЧП и установления Нового Мирового Порядка.
Провокация Пузи Риот устроена, для того, чтоб направить намечающуюся в России народную самоорганизацию в нужное закулисе русло, чтоб народные дружины поддержали власть когда будут вводить ЧП.

----------

